# Simplicity will not move



## Tractor Joe (Jul 15, 2020)

Simplicity Broadmoor Model 2691335-00
I own this lawn tractor which is a couple years old. The tractor starts fine but the forward and reverse pedals are free to move to their limits with the tractor not moving at all. The rear pin near the hitch is in and I have tried moving it in and out. No affect on getting the tractor to move. You can move the tractor by pushing with pin in or out now.
Any ideas where to start. I can not see any linkage that is free and disconnected.


----------



## HarveyW (Sep 15, 2014)

Howdy Joe, welcome to the tractor forum.

QUOTE: "You can move the tractor by pushing with pin in or out now."
Are you saying that there is absolutely no difference with the rod "in" or "out" in the effort to move the tractor? If this is the case, I would guess that your traction disconnect is not working. 

A faulty safety switch can also prevent the tractor from moving forward / backward. Check the seat switch first....


Here's some parts diagrams that you may find useful in the future:
https://www.partstree.com/models/2691335-00-simplicity-broadmoor-50-lawn-tractor-23hp/


----------

